# Zum ersten Mal Kaulquappen und ein Problem



## Linnet (25. Mai 2017)

Nach mehreren Jahren und jedem Jahr Froschbesuch habe ich dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal Kaulquappen. 
Und ein Problem: mein "Teich" ist technisch nicht für Frosch- oder Krötennachwuchs geeignet.  
Erstens habe ich Goldfische,  die halten sich allerdings vornehm zurück,  und zweitens glatte Wände,  da es sich um ein umfunktioniertes altes Wasserfeature eingegraben aus Beton handelt.  Meine "Flachzone"  besteht aus Steinen und ist gleichzeitig meine ausstiegstreppe für die Hunde und reicht bis etwa 10cm unter den Beckenrand.  Eine weiterer ausstieg aus Totholz wurde wieder entfernt weil die Krähen und __ Reiher ihn für die Jagd benutzt haben. Ansonsten nur die Pumpenschläuche.  Für Igel,  Mäuse etc funktioniert der vorhandene Ausstieg,  außer Insekten habe ich nur mal ab und ab ne ersoffene Nacktschnecke im Teich. 
ich habe etwas Zeit,  da die Kaulquappen noch recht jung sind,  aber was für nen Ausstieg brauchen die? Wie baue ich einen der nicht auch gleich den Reiher anzieht? (notfalls nehme ich aber auch ein paar Tage Reihergefahr für die Fische in Kauf und setze den Ausstieg wenn die Quappen ihre Beine entwickeln und nehme ihn raus wenn die weg sind)


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2017)

Mit einem Bild der Uferkanten wäre sehr geholfen ...

LG
Helmut


----------



## Linnet (25. Mai 2017)

￼ Bild von letztem Jahr, der __ Efeu ist inzwischen gestutzt,  ich habe keine Eichhornia und leider auch keine anderen schwimmpflanzen,  und der Wasserstand ist etwas anders.  Tiefe Seite außerdem


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2017)

magst Du mal etwas größere Bilder, den Teich gesamt darstellend, zeigen?


----------



## samorai (25. Mai 2017)

Zum Beispiel geht ein altes Handtuch und von unten mit Folien Reste eingeschlagen, wegen der Kappilarwirkung, NG Matte währe ideal,ein Stück Brett geht auch.
Hauptsache es ist etwas rau.


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Mai 2017)

Linnet schrieb:


> Meine "Flachzone" besteht aus Steinen und ist gleichzeitig meine ausstiegstreppe für die Hunde und reicht bis etwa 10cm unter den Beckenrand.


Hast du davon mal ein Bild. Möglicherweise reicht es da mit ein bisschen Schotter etwas weiter auf zu bauen.


----------



## troll20 (26. Mai 2017)

Alternativ auch ein paar Steine plaziert die von knapp unter der Wasseroberfläche bis knapp drüber gehen.


----------



## Linnet (10. Juni 2017)

Hab jetzt ein Brett drin.  
wieviel länger sind die noch im teich?  
ich müsste eigentlich __ Hornkraut ausdünnen und außerdem fühle ich mich etwas crowded


----------



## troll20 (10. Juni 2017)

Also deine Hand solltest du bestimmt die nächsten 4 Wochen nicht aus dem Wasser nehmen, dann sollten alle satt sein und bereit für die große weite Welt


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Juni 2017)

Wobei die glaube ich von dem Kleinzeug, das sie aus den Pflanzen oder direkt von der Wasseroberfläche abschlabbern eher satt werden, als von einer Hand, die wohl einfach nur unschön wird in der langen Zeit ...
Erinnert mich im übrigen an die schwarze Putzkolonne, die derzeit durch meinen Teich zieht. Ich müsste eigentlich auch __ Hornkraut ausdünnen, aber das läuft ja nicht davon. Derzeit ist mir einfach zu viel los im Wasser.


----------



## pyro (13. Juni 2017)

Ich hab jedes Jahr Froschlaich und hunderte Kaulquappen im Teich. Ich habe keinen Fischbesatz... dennoch schafft es gefühlt keine einzige __ Quappe ins Froschstadium und ich weiß nicht warum....???

Der Bestand nimmt nach dem ausschlüpfen ständig ab und geht dann innerhalb von 4...6 Wochen auf Null zurück. Selbst wenn ich 1h am Teich sitze und suche... keine Kaulquappen mehr da.


----------



## Karen_Su (13. Juni 2017)

Pyro, vielleicht hast du einfach zu viele Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und eventuell sogar Gelbrand-__ Käfer im Teich? Die fressen so gut wie alles, besonders die Larven von Mosaikjungfer und Co. Letzere haben sogar damals alle unsere __ Moderlieschen weggefuttert.


----------



## Linnet (14. Juni 2017)

Kann mir wer sagen wie weit die sind und wielange sie noch brauchen?
evtl auch was sie sind.  Ich habe den laich nicht gesehen und vermute teich oder __ grasfrosch aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.  Vor allem weil meine zwei großen Goldfische zwar mal probiert,  aber die quappen gleich wieder ausgespuckt haben
sind grau schwarz und die größeren kriegen jetzt nen leichten Goldschimmer


----------



## Wetterleuchten (14. Juni 2017)

Ich tippe auf __ Erdkröte wegen der dunklen Farbe und weil sie deinen Fischen nicht zu schmecken scheinen. Erdkröten und auch deren Quappen sondern über die Haut einen reizenden Stoff ab um Fressfeinde abzuschrecken. Außerdem soll die Schwarmbildung bei Erdkrötenquappen am ausgeprägtesten sein. Also mehr oder weniger geschlossener Pulk spräche auch für Erdköte.
Der Laich ist schwer zu sehen, wenn man nicht gezielt danach sucht, weil er als Schnüre unter Wasser zwischen Pflanzen geschlungen wird. 
Sieht dann so aus: http://www.digital-nature.de/tierwelt/amphirep/amphibien/erdkroete/detail/detail_5.html


----------



## teichinteressent (14. Juni 2017)

Ich denke, in zwei Wochen sind sie weg. Meine sind etwa genau so weit.
Ich habe die letzten Tage recht wenig Quappen im Filter, ca 50 Stück. Vor einer Woche kam ich noch auf weit über 200.

Ich hoffe aber auch auf das baldige Auswandern. Ich muß meinen Teich leer machen.


----------



## Linnet (14. Juni 2017)

Die sind eigentlich nicht wirklich im Pulk unterwegs...  erst haben sie an allen 4 Wänden und den Pflanzen abgehangen inzwischen sind die meisten an einer uferseite weil da die Fische gefüttert werden und dann Futtersticks geklaut werden... 
sie verteilen sich aber auf das Ufer und die Vegetation drum rum.  So eng wie auf dem Bild sind sie nur wenn Futter oder meine Hand im Wasser ist


----------



## pyro (15. Juni 2017)

Karen_Su schrieb:


> Pyro, vielleicht hast du einfach zu viele Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer und eventuell sogar Gelbrand-__ Käfer im Teich? Die fressen so gut wie alles, besonders die Larven von Mosaikjungfer und Co. Letzere haben sogar damals alle unsere __ Moderlieschen weggefuttert.




Ich hab davon alles, also Libellenlarven, Rückenschwimmer und __ Gelbrandkäfer. Das die aber hunderte Quappen innerhalb von 2...3 Wochen vertilgen das ist meiner Meinung doch sehr viel.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Juni 2017)

Hi Pyro,

mir geht es ähnlich wie dir. Und bisher habe ich dazu lediglich eine vage, durch relativ wenig beobachtbare Fakten gestützte Theorie  weil ich den Teich ja nicht den ganzen Tag und schon gar nicht nachts beobachte.
Meine Quappen ziehen im Verlauf von zwei, drei Wochen dem Futter im Teich und dem Sonnenstand hinterher, quasi von Algen- zu Algenfeld. In einem Jahr schienen sie von einem auf den anderen Tag spurlos verschwunden, dann wollte ich eine Algenmatte entfernen, die schon anfing sich aufzulösen, da wuselten sie alle drin rum wie die Maden im Speck. Von oben war das nicht zu erkennen gewesen, ich natürlich den Algenglibber grad wieder fallen gelassen.
Grundsätzlich denke ich, je weniger es durch natürliche Dezimierung werden, desto schwerer sind sie zu finden. Vielleicht lernen sie ihren ersten Lebensraum in wenigen Wochen so gut kennen, dass sie bald richtig, richtig gute Verstecke gefunden haben, zu gut für uns?
Oder die Phase zwischen Anfang Gliedmaßenentwicklung und Abwanderung ist vergleichsweise kurz und das Abwandern passiert relativ plötzlich, nachts womöglich oder bei Regen, Nebel und kühlen Temperaturen wo man als Ottonormalo natürlich nicht gerade stundenlang im Garten rumhängt, vor allem, wenn man auch noch Arbeit und sonst was zu tun hat?
Ich weiß es nicht, das sind nur so ein paar Ideen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2017)

Hi Jürgen,

ne Gelbrandlarve kann durchaus 50 Quappen pro Tag vertilgen, Großlibellenlarven sind auch ziemliche Freßsäcke

MfG Frank


----------



## Wetterleuchten (15. Juni 2017)

Heilige Sch*****. Da kann man ja froh sein, wenn  e i n e  durchkommt.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Juni 2017)

Hi Beate,

ist halt auch immer von der aktuellen Körpermasse der Quappen abhängig. 50 "fette Quappen mit Hinterbeinen", da würde selbst ne Gelbrandlarve "platzen"


----------



## ZDodo (15. Juni 2017)

Bei mir im Teich war im letzten Jahr zum ersten Mal Krötenlaich. Die Kaulquappen sind auch geschlüpft und munter ca. 1 Woche im Wasser geschwommen, dann habe ich nur noch vereinzelt welche gesehen und dann keine mehr.
Ein paar Wochen später war ich auf meinem Blumenhügel in Gange und habe etwas ausdünnen wollen, da sind dort lauter kleine __ Kröten rumgesprungen.
Da bei mir in der Nähe kein weiteres Gewässer ist, vermute ich, dass die Kaulquappen im "Untergrund" meines Teiches gelebt haben und dann heimlich das Wasser als Kröte verlassen haben.
In diesem Jahr wieder das gleiche: Krötenpaare->Laich->Kaulquappen->plötzlich verschwunden.
Ich hoffe, dass es wieder so wie im letzten Jahr ist und die Umwandlung zur Kröte unbeobachtet im Teich erfolgt und ich mich dann an kleinen Kröten zwischen den Blumen freuen kann.


----------



## Ulf K (15. Juni 2017)

Bau dir solche Taubenbretter wie es sie in Städten gibt damit die Tauben nicht auf den Fenstersimsen sitzen und runterscheißen!Nimm dir ein Brett und Fahrradfelge oder Drahtstücke.Bohr dünne Löcher in das Brett,Drahtstücke reinstecken,Brett teils in Teich und teils aus den Teich legen,natürlich mit den Stacheln nach oben.Vögel werden nicht auf den Stacheln landen aber Quappis können durchmarschieren.


----------



## Linnet (3. Juli 2017)

erste Ausreißer gesichtet.  Sind das jetzt __ Frösche oder __ Kröten? 
andere quappen haben noch keine Vorderbeine... dauert wohl noch ein paar Tage


----------



## teichinteressent (3. Juli 2017)

Sehen aus wie meine. Es sollten __ Kröten sein.

Seit ca 20. Mai habe ich jeden Tage Quappen aus meinem Filter geborgen und zurück in den Teich gesetzt.
Die ersten drei Wochen waren es täglich zwischen 100 - 300 Stück. Danach wurden es immer weniger. Mir kam es vor, daß es Spaß macht und viele mehrmals diese Runde machen.

Im Filter finde ich keine mehr, im Teich sind sie aber immer noch. Viele hoppeln auch schon draußen auf der Wiese rum.

Ich möchte mir jetzt nicht ausmalen, wie hoch die Krötenpopulation mit einer im Teich versenkten Pumpe ist.
Ich für mich habe das Möglichste getan. Geschätzt haben es bei mir 20 Tierchen mit dem Weg über den Filter nicht geschafft.


----------



## Linnet (3. Juli 2017)

habe ne versenkte Pumpe und hunderte kaulquappen noch zu diesem Zeitpunkt.  
die steile Wand scheint kein so schreckliches Hindernis zu sein  
aber ein Brett und ein schräger Stein sind auch drin um ausstiegshilfe zu spielen.  
sind echt niedlich die kleinen...


----------



## troll20 (3. Juli 2017)

Linnet schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt __ Frösche oder __ Kröten?


Musst mal dran lecken


----------



## Linnet (3. Juli 2017)

Die kleineren /jüngeren sind immer noch sehr anhänglich


----------



## Tottoabs (3. Juli 2017)

Linnet schrieb:


> Sind das jetzt __ Frösche oder __ Kröten?


Wenn sie nur laufen und nicht springen dann sind es Kröten.

Kannst dich jetzt mit der früheren Beschäftigung meines Vaters betätigen.....der hat die Kleinen immer vom Teichrand und vom Rasen gesammelt und in die Büsche/Wildwiese gebracht.....nicht das Sie ein Opfer von Amseln oder dem Rasenmäher werden.


----------



## laolamia (4. Juli 2017)

90% (mindestens) sind geboren um "opfer" zu sein.....ok nicht vom mäher aber als futter für andere"suesse" lebewesen


----------



## marcus18488 (4. Juli 2017)

Bei uns sind fast nur __ Frösche durchgekommen. Die __ Kröten haben zu früh abgelaicht. Danach ist mein Teich nochmals zugefroren und die meisten sind nicht geschlüpft. Jetzt krabbelt und hüpft es trotzdem überall im Garten. 
Trotz Rasenmäher und Vögel kommen jedes Jahr genügend durch, damit sich die Art erhält.


----------



## Linnet (5. Juli 2017)

doofe frage 
ist das normal dass die den teich nicht verlassen?  Haben zwar x ausstiegshilfen und sitzen tagsüber auch drauf und an den Pflanzen und Wänden. Aber sie verlassen den teich selber nicht. 
hüpfen übrigens...  heisst das es sind doch __ Frösche?


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2017)

laolamia schrieb:


> .....ok nicht vom mäher


Ja, Rasenmäher gehören nicht gerade zur 'Natur'.
Irgendwie bin ich jetzt etwas irritiert: habe ich nicht gerade gelesen, dass jemand schrieb: 'trotz Mähereinsatz' gibt es noch genug Minifrösche. Den Beitrag finde ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Mein Mann hat z.Zt. Mähverbot. Schlimm findet er das - glaube ich - gar nicht. Die kleinen Kerle habe es doch schon schwer genug...warum sollte man sie auch noch mit dem Rasenmäher zerhäckseln.
petra


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2017)

marcus18488 schrieb:


> Trotz Rasenmäher und Vögel kommen jedes Jahr genügend durch, damit sich die Art erhält.


Jetzt habe ich den Beitrag doch noch gefunden...Augen auf im Forum.
petra


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Juli 2017)

Linnet schrieb:


> hüpfen übrigens... heisst das es sind doch __ Frösche?


Würde ich annehmen. Junge __ Kröten gehen eigentlich immer, sie springen möglicherweise, wenn Gefahr kommt oder um irgendwo rauf zu kommen.


----------



## teichinteressent (5. Juli 2017)

Also meine __ Kröten hüpfen. Zum Laufen sind die Beine viel zu kurz.
Sie sind ja eher kleiner als das letzte Quappenstadium.


----------



## Linnet (8. Juli 2017)

Nachdem die Bande bis heute lieber im teich geblieben ist waren heute nachmittag die ersten ausgestiegen zum erkunden...  sind allerdings wohl meist noch sandig wieder zurück in den teich.  
jetzt hüpft der Rasen und ich muss richtig aufpassen wo ich hin trete...  
so langsam fängt der Auszug an. 
habe aber noch ne ganze ecke Kaulquappen ohne Vorderbeine wird wohl noch nen weilchen so weiter gehen während mein teich immer mehr entengruetze und verkrautung durch __ hornkraut hat.  ich aber wegen des gewusels nix abfischen kann


----------



## Linnet (8. Juli 2017)

Bin mir immer noch nicht sicher was genau ich da habe.  Hier nochmal Bilder von einem mit Zeichnung


----------



## Linnet (9. Juli 2017)

Queen of dumb questions 
ist es möglich dass das nen hybrid oder zwei verschiedene Sorten laich ist? 
ich hab die größeren mit der schon gezeigten Maserung und kleinere mit anderem Körperbau und viel dunkler mit nem leichten Grün Stich


----------



## Wetterleuchten (10. Juli 2017)

Puhh, die sind ja zutraulich.
Aber schwierig, wenn sie so klein sind. Bei den ersten vielleicht Wasserfrosch-Gruppe? Der letzte Kerl sieht ein bisschen aus wie meine Erdkrötenjungen, aber viel erkennen kann man nicht. 
Vermutlich wäre es einfacher, wenn die Tiere erst mal ein zwei Jahre älter und entsprechend größer wären, dann wären typische Merkmale leichter zu erkennen. Beobachte das mal eine Weile (über die Jahre) und leg dir einen brauchbaren Bestimmungsschlüssel zu, gibt's online oder auch in einschlägigen Büchern.


----------



## Linnet (12. Juli 2017)

Die adulten Tiere der letzten Jahre habe ich halbwegs auf dem Schirm, nur dieses Jahr waren neue rufe dabei und dies ist das erste Jahr mit Nachwuchs.


----------



## Linnet (4. Aug. 2017)

Hier nun etwas gewachsene Kandidaten von diesem Jahr. 
würde sagen Kröte aber was für eine?


----------



## Christine (4. Aug. 2017)

Ne ganz süße


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Aug. 2017)

Linnet schrieb:


> würde sagen Kröte aber was für eine?


Mein Tipp, Buffo Buffo


----------

